# Heavy snowfall at the acme of morel season.



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don’t know what to make of this.

We could’ve used rain, but plummeting temps and snow?

Is it over? Will they comeback with a vengeance? How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Same here in NY. Calling for 3 ta 5 inches. I'm hoping it will insulate the little guys just starting to show from the lows of 27. Time will tell.


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

22 years an avid morel hunter and I’ve never seen this.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

beowulf75 said:


> 22 years an avid morel hunter and I’ve never seen this.


It's scary hate it ta end before it starts


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I think It will make your season better.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 11, 2019)

What is already up should be refrigerated naturally by the cold temps. The ones that haven't popped yet will do so when ground temps warm back up. I've seen it happen several times before. Two years ago actually. Been shroomin for over 40 years. Don't be discouraged, it's just starting in mid-Missouri!


----------



## Faircatch (Mar 6, 2021)

5” of snow coming tonight! I went out and covered my baby shrooms in patches with leaves yesterday. Hopefully we all report that our coveted morels endured!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Wiz said:


> What is already up should be refrigerated naturally by the cold temps. The ones that haven't popped yet will do so when ground temps warm back up. I've seen it happen several times before. Two years ago actually. Been shroomin for over 40 years. Don't be discouraged, it's just starting in mid-Missouri!


Good to hear something from a seasoned hunter you have given me hope thxs.


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

hoblershang said:


> Good to hear something from a seasoned hunter you have given me hope thxs.


I found about a dozen big yellows today they were in very good shape despite the snow fall, all around one ash tree. S.e. mo


----------



## beowulf75 (Mar 12, 2013)

nico said:


> I found about a dozen big yellows today they were in very good shape despite the snow fall, all around one ash tree. S.e. mo


What county?


----------



## scwehner (Mar 4, 2017)

I found '93' really big fresh yellow morels day before the freeze/snow hit.... Douglas Co., MO. Same location i have checked 3X in 3 weeks and keeps on producing. I'll check again in a few days when it warms back up. I hope to find more. This past haul was the largest so far of the season for that patch. Flat ground along a no-name crick that only flows water after rains. Good sandy organic dirt. Shrooms on the flat ground (typical of the vicinity) and just up onto the slope.... W. & E. facing areas where morning & late day sun hits. All oak forest.


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow that's fantastic! Can't believe you find em in oak woods. So how much longer u think the season will go? Thanks


----------



## nico (Oct 27, 2016)

beowulf75 said:


> What county?


Just a tiny creek near wayne co.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 11, 2019)

scwehner said:


> I found '93' really big fresh yellow morels day before the freeze/snow hit.... Douglas Co., MO. Same location i have checked 3X in 3 weeks and keeps on producing. I'll check again in a few days when it warms back up. I hope to find more. This past haul was the largest so far of the season for that patch. Flat ground along a no-name crick that only flows water after rains. Good sandy organic dirt. Shrooms on the flat ground (typical of the vicinity) and just up onto the slope.... W. & E. facing areas where morning & late day sun hits. All oak forest.


No disrespect but please don't rape the forest. It is possible to over pick and after a couple years the area WILL STOP producing. Don't listen to the 'experts' who say you can't over pick. Where do they think the spores come from if you pick EVERY morel in an area? I always leave 1/3 of my finds for future generations of spore. That is to say, pick two, leave one and so on. Nothing good ever comes from greed. Like I said, I mean no disrespect, just good advice. Kudos to you for finding such a productive area.


----------



## Twisted (Apr 27, 2021)

Wiz said:


> No disrespect but please don't rape the forest. It is possible to over pick and after a couple years the area WILL STOP producing. Don't listen to the 'experts' who say you can't over pick. Where do they think the spores come from if you pick EVERY morel in an area? I always leave 1/3 of my finds for future generations of spore. That is to say, pick two, leave one and so on. Nothing good ever comes from greed. Like I said, I mean no disrespect, just good advice. Kudos to you for finding such a productive area.


Ignore the "experts" lol if your going to bash educated, experienced "experts" and offer advice to those looking to learn actual facts about something at LEAST know what your talking about.. It is not possible to over pick a mushroom and the spores the ones you pick have nothing to do with the patch you find them on continuing to produce or not.. You'd be suggesting a mushroom grows like a plant in that it drops seeds and grows roots.. absolutely false and exactly why fungus and mold are a category all their own from plants or animals! A mushroom is the the fruiting body or "flower" of the mycelium Wich is the body of the organism. It's the white hair like stuff you see under the leaves and on dead woods depending on the type.. The largest "mushroom" on record covers a large portion of the state of oregon actually but it's not some giant you can see obviously. So weather you pull them or cut them or leave some or take em all it matters not to the already established mycelium and will produce regardless for 6-10 years. So while I'm sure your ideas about "experts" and education are very real and relevant to You please don't spread them around where people are looking for factual information that is real and proven by those who make the world go round for the simple minds like yours. ✌🏻 Happy shrooming everyone else and beware people like this.. sad and dangerous


----------



## supplyguy1973 (Mar 19, 2014)

Twisted said:


> Ignore the "experts" lol if your going to bash educated, experienced "experts" and offer advice to those looking to learn actual facts about something at LEAST know what your talking about.. It is not possible to over pick a mushroom and the spores the ones you pick have nothing to do with the patch you find them on continuing to produce or not.. You'd be suggesting a mushroom grows like a plant in that it drops seeds and grows roots.. absolutely false and exactly why fungus and mold are a category all their own from plants or animals! A mushroom is the the fruiting body or "flower" of the mycelium Wich is the body of the organism. It's the white hair like stuff you see under the leaves and on dead woods depending on the type.. The largest "mushroom" on record covers a large portion of the state of oregon actually but it's not some giant you can see obviously. So weather you pull them or cut them or leave some or take em all it matters not to the already established mycelium and will produce regardless for 6-10 years. So while I'm sure your ideas about "experts" and education are very real and relevant to You please don't spread them around where people are looking for factual information that is real and proven by those who make the world go round for the simple minds like yours. ✌🏻 Happy shrooming everyone else and beware people like this.. sad and dangerous


Very well said and I agree wholeheartedly the above statement sounds like it comes from someone that doesn't find very many mushrooms


----------



## scwehner (Mar 4, 2017)

Wiz said:


> No disrespect but please don't rape the forest. It is possible to over pick and after a couple years the area WILL STOP producing. Don't listen to the 'experts' who say you can't over pick. Where do they think the spores come from if you pick EVERY morel in an area? I always leave 1/3 of my finds for future generations of spore. That is to say, pick two, leave one and so on. Nothing good ever comes from greed. Like I said, I mean no disrespect, just good advice. Kudos to you for finding such a productive area.


Yeah, right.... well, how long before they stop per your research? I've been picking this same spot for 13 years straight. Just keeps getting better. It's my land. And, it may not do much, but the nasty ones I crumble and spread around with wishful thoughts it may spread some spores.


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

beowulf75 said:


> I don’t know what to make of this.
> 
> We could’ve used rain, but plummeting temps and snow?
> 
> ...


This year in NE MO is just now producing the big yellows. Man ol man do you have to walk miles to find them. I've found about 2 dozen so far. Hopefully find more before the season is over.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Edentulate said:


> Ya.... none of this is true.
> 
> mushrooms release billions of spores.
> Maybe if you pick every mushroom as soon as it is an inch big such that it never produces a spore, and then after years all the mycelium dies... then yes, there will be no mushrooms.
> ...


I've read and heard that as well. The way I explain it to the uninformed is that picking ripe apples off an apple tree, will NOT kill the tree! In Michael Kuo's book there's pic of him posing with a jackhammer in the woods to illustrate the point that sometimes disturbing the morel mycelium can prompt it to flush morels! I've found them growing right beside dirt 2 tracks through the woods within inches of being crushed by ATV tires! 

Road or trail development, any kind of earth moving can cause it if a mycelium is there and feels threatened. Here's a few thing I learned from Paul Stamets, an incredible mycologist, researcher, and true expert. In a healthy forest with healthy soil, for every meter of tree root there will be about a kilometer of mycelium! When you walk through the forest every footstep you take impacts about 8 miles of mushroom mycelium! The weird thing about that is that it KNOWS YOU ARE THERE! It feels your footsteps and springs upward to search for stuff that you have crushed or broken that it can use for food! 

Why do you think that elms that got infected with the Dutch Elm Disease prompted such massive morel flushes that the blight is credited by some for starting the morel hunting craze in this country. Morels had a very tight mycorrhizal relationship with elms, and still do where elms still grow. Our mature elms have been so long dead that they no longer produce! They still like apple and cottonwood. I've also found them around sycamore.


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

D_licious said:


> This year in NE MO is just now producing the big yellows. Man ol man do you have to walk miles to find them. I've found about 2 dozen so far. Hopefully find more before the season is over.


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

Damned if they didn't make me walk 40 miles for a few dozen. Found them in the middle of gooseberry brambles not around trees.🙄
I hope you all have better luck than I.


----------



## D_licious (Apr 8, 2019)

D_licious said:


> This year in NE MO is just now producing the big yellows. Man ol man do you have to walk miles to find them. I've found about 2 dozen so far. Hopefully find more before the season is over.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Well the snow definitely didn't hurt anything. The cold slowed growth but with the past few days of good rain n warmer temperatures got things going great here in Northern NY. I'm actually picking a week ahead of the normal. Happy hunting fellow shroomers n enjoy!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Geez, I love to see pics of them clustered up like that! I've never seen anything like that in my morel hunting life!


----------

